# Looking for wheel locks that will fit TSW Nurburgring's



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

i have an 09 A3 that i just put the TSW's on. bought some wheel lock lugs from audi....no go, won't 
fit into the countersunk opening of the wheel. anybody have these wheels and using a locking lug?? 
thanks.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

There are a few options from BMW that may work. Thread pitch and shank are the same as later model Audi/VWs. I pulled this one up at ECS Tuning: 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Wheel_Locks/ES65871/


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

thanks for the info. unfortunately, the TSW wheels (and the oem audi) are ball lugs, not conical.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Gorilla Locking Lugs


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Gorilla Locking Lugs


 ^Those are also conical seat. 

- D'oh I didn't look closely. Ball seat also listed: 

Gorilla Automotive 48020N Ball Seat Bolt Locks (14mm x 1.50" Thread Size) - Pack of 4 

Try looking for BBS wheel lock bolts. They make ball seats as they come stock on the MKIV GLI.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

are you sure the tsw's are ball seat??? 

most if not all aftermarket wheels are conical 

http://www.tulipcitywheels.com/tcwstore/index.php?l=product_detail&p=800


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> are you sure the tsw's are ball seat???
> 
> most if not all aftermarket wheels are conical
> 
> http://www.tulipcitywheels.com/tcwstore/index.php?l=product_detail&p=800


 yup, used my stock audi lug bolts.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I know that there are some aftermarket wheel companies that use ball seat for user convenience. For example, the VMR's I had at one point were ball seated.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out Rad Locks--> www.radusadirect.com 

Factory wheel locks do not work on our wheels also so we usually suggest Rad Locks.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Really? I used my stock lug bolts and didn't have a single issue. Either way, good to know for future customers :thumbup:


----------

